# How good are Fetish Cycle frames



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi all,

As you may have seen in my other threads, I need to replace a frame fairly quick. Someone showed me this on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7163747187&rd=1

Are these frames any good? I was also looking at a Leader frame - they're considerably more though.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

ravenmore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As you may have seen in my other threads, I need to replace a frame fairly quick. Someone showed me this on ebay:
> 
> ...


I bought a fetish cycles "carbon" bar and stem many months back. And it was certainly cheaper than any other new carbon bar or stem. But, the bar and stem were merely aluminum core with a cosmetic carbon wrap and lots of clear coat over the top. The frames may be a different construction, but I felt mislead by their eBay ad and copy.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 14, 2005)

*i think that..*

leader is sort of a house brand for a major manufacturer. check out the profile of one of those bikes with carbon stays, and compare it to the profile of a felt frame. humm. makes me wonder.


----------



## lithiapark (Apr 6, 2003)

ravenmore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As you may have seen in my other threads, I need to replace a frame fairly quick. Someone showed me this on ebay:
> 
> ...


I bought a Fetish, 59cm I think, off of ebay. Weighs 3# 15oz. Don't think the tubes are heavily butted. Welding is good. Takes an integrated headset, bought a Cane Creek. Havn't built it up yet, going to make a town bike I think, probably a single speed, possibly fixie. The paint is a nice pearly white. I expect it may ride a little stiffer than my more expensive bikes, but I already have bouht some 700x28 tires on closeout sale, that will probably take care of that with no problem. Can't seem to find any reason not buy one of these frames as long as you don't expect it to ride like a 2grand Ti frame.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

A friend has a Fetish Cycles mountain bike frame, nice welds, little to no flex, nice graphics. The bike stands out among others. I think it's a good buy compared to their frame prices. 

If you're willing to spend up to $600 on a frame you might wanna check GVH bikes, they have many nice frames.


----------



## heatstroke (Mar 30, 2004)

*Overpriced ???*

I think the fetish carbon frames are over priced. If You check the taiwan dealers (karbona and others) the price of the carbon frames are typically less than $400. 
Fetish typically asks over 1000, but there are a couple of other ebay sellers out there with the same frames for around 600.


----------



## mgp (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a Fetish Cycles "Discipline" mountain bike frame and also a Leader 715R road frame. Both are tremendous values--clean welds, stiff, reasonably light. No big name, but no big price either. A Taiwanese frame is a Taiwanese frame, whether it says Trek, Bianchi, Specialized, Leader or Fetish.


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

hmmmm - the other frame I was looking at was the Leader 730 - it looks sweet,but kinda like a TT bike. Need to get a little more info - its more expensive too.

Also, the titanium frames from Cambria look sweet as well. Much pricer(cheap for Ti though), but hey, it is titanium.


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

i've got one of the road frames. great for crits, but way too heavy for going uphill and a little stiff for long rides.


----------

